# Niterider MiNewt Mini USB Plus vs. Light and Motion Stell 120N



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

I've found both for the same price, $95 with shipping. 

Which would you buy? I'm leaning towards the Minewt with a Lithium Ion battery vs. the Stella's NiMH but I'm not sure. The Stella might be a little brighter and the light head looks more durable, the charge time is slower.

The other plus of the Niterider is that my partner has a MiNewt already so theoretically we could swap pieces as needed.

What do people think, anyone have experience with the Stella? Thanks!


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

No experience with either of those lights, but from what I've read the Magicshine, for about the same price, is brighter than either of them -- one recent poster on the MTBR forum said it "drowned out" his Stella 200L, which is brighter than the 120N . I've been commuting with a Magicshine for a couple of weeks, and the battery lasts more than 3 hours on the brightest setting (which isn't always needed). Takes 4-5 hours for a full recharge.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

I've seen the Magicshine light, looks good but I'm a little concerned about durability. Durability actually ranks higher for me then light output. That said, if I had a little more money to play with I'd buy a Magicshine and replace it if it failed. As it, I need to get it right on the first go round. 

Have you used yours in rain or sleet? I'll be using mine for winter commuting in Minnesota.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*neither (and I have both)*

well, sorta. I have a MiNewt USB and a Stella 200L

I got deals on both @ Interbike, so it was hard to pass up. The L&M Stella is built well, nice head unit, great beam pattern. The dealbreaker is the rats nest of cable you have to clump on to your stem. Why don't mfrs/designers learn? Not every battery is going into my seatbag or backpack for helmet mount. Make them modular. Give me a 6" cable option.

/rant

Betw. those 2 options I'd go MiNewt. Bright enough, easy to recharge @ work w/USB.

However, my next light will be the CygoLite MiLion 200. Self-contained, Li-Ion, bright, USB, blinky setting, etc. A little more $ than the 2 mentioned, but worth it IMO.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

*Nice looking light.*



Hollywood said:


> However, my next light will be the CygoLite MiLion 200. Self-contained, Li-Ion, bright, USB, blinky setting, etc. A little more $ than the 2 mentioned, but worth it IMO.


That CygoLite does look nice. I had an older CygoLite 10/15 watt system with a NiCad battery and an LED that ran on 4 c batteries, but both of them disappeared during a recent move. So, I need to get something else. That said, the LED system was from ~2005/06 and never was very bright at all. The idea of a self contained unit does seem nice.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

If you are looking for durability, low price and not as concerned about brightness, check out the Fenix LD20 flashlight. It puts out 180 lumens on high, running on 2 AA rechargeable batteries. Only costs about $65, but you'll need a TwoFish or other mount to attach to handlebars or helmet. 

I've used a Fenix while commuting for over 2 years. In September, I got one of the new Magicshine lights, which is much much brighter. I'm still using the Fenix on my helmet, however.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*rain*



Scott B said:


> I've seen the Magicshine light, looks good but I'm a little concerned about durability. Durability actually ranks higher for me then light output. That said, if I had a little more money to play with I'd buy a Magicshine and replace it if it failed. As it, I need to get it right on the first go round.
> 
> Have you used yours in rain or sleet? I'll be using mine for winter commuting in Minnesota.


In the few weeks I've had it, it's been on a couple of rainy commutes. No problems so far. It appears to be a well-made unit, nothing cheesy about the fit or the machining. Glass lens to resist scratches. 

Obviously it hasn't been around long enough for a definitive judgment about durability, but it looks good so far.

I can't compete with Minnesota winter stories (and I have a few of my own -- my daughter goes to St. Olaf), but I commute through the winter here in southern New England. The MagicShine looks like a good investment so far.


----------



## mechBgon (Sep 28, 2009)

If you're considering a premium-quality 2AA flashlight, also consider the 4Sevens Quark models, e.g. the Quark Turbo, which has a bigger reflector for more throw. It also has the XP-G emitter (more light for the power consumption).

There are also value-priced 2AA lights by Romison that are said to be good, like this one: http://www.shiningbeam.com/servlet/the-123/Romisen-RC-dsh-N3-II-Cree/Detail

Between the NiteRider or Stella, I agree about the NiteRider's short, neat cord and its USB charging system as good tie-breakers in its favor. Incidentally, let Li-ion batteries come up near room temperature before recharging.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I have the Minewt, although not the USB model. I've used it for a couple of years and I'm very happy with it. Personally, I wouldn't buy the USB model. It may make charging more convenient, but it only puts out half the light the regular model does. I'm also surprised at how small it is and how little it weighs. I had a Nite Hawk before that & it was like carrying a bowling ball compared to the Minewt. When using mine, most people have told me they thought I was a motorcycle. I have no experience with any of the other lights mentioned above, so I can't comment on them.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

I'm a big fan of those Fenix flashlights. Generators for all night stuff...flashlights for everything else. They are really well made, and you don't get any of the rat's nest Hollywood mentions.


----------



## greggJ (Jun 30, 2006)

I've got the CygoLite Million 200 and have been using it for about 3 weeks. Overall it is a great light. It is very bright with a good pattern, small, and is easily detached and reattached for commuting (which is what I use it for). I also like the fact I can charge it via USB if I need to from my computer at work. It also seems very well made. Definitely worth your consideration.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

greggJ said:


> I've got the CygoLite Million 200 and have been using it for about 3 weeks. Overall it is a great light. It is very bright with a good pattern, small, and is easily detached and reattached for commuting (which is what I use it for). I also like the fact I can charge it via USB if I need to from my computer at work. It also seems very well made. Definitely worth your consideration.




good info... that light piqued my interest awhile ago, but I've never been that impressed w/ cygolite quality. a spare battery and separate charger might be nice options, hard to tell if those are available on their website. AA-sized rechargeables woulda been ideal


----------



## H.Bicycletus (Apr 16, 2006)

I've been using the Mi-Newt dual for a couple of years. . .well built, durable so far. . .no real complaints. It's not the USB but I'm able to bring my bike inside at work and just plug in a spare charger when I get to work. I also have a Fenix AA flashlight on my helmet- - -good for scanning outside the bar-mounted light pattern and also for getting driver's attention. . . .The Fenix is also very well built. . .


----------



## nony (Oct 26, 2008)

I own both and here is my take on them:

-Niterider USB does not have blinking mode which is, IMHO a needed feature for commuting. Blinking mode allows me to still use the light during the day for safety. 
-Nightrider USB seems to be better built than the Stella. Niterider has a steady history of accessories at bike shops. Important as the light set ages. My previous niterider lasted 10 years. Who knows how long LM is going to make and stock Stella parts. 

-Stella extra long cord is obnoxious for commuting, but great for helmet mounted rides. 
-Stella electronics died in the first 9 months of use. Light won't turn off. Still trying to figure out if LM will warranty it as I can not find proof of purchase. 
-Stellas charger is HUGE compared to Niterider. Niterider chargers are cheaper, as I tend to purchase two. One for work, and one at home.


----------



## mechBgon (Sep 28, 2009)

nony said:


> I own both and here is my take on them:
> 
> -Niterider USB does not have blinking mode which is, IMHO a needed feature for commuting. Blinking mode allows me to still use the light during the day for safety.
> -Nightrider USB seems to be better built than the Stella. Niterider has a steady history of accessories at bike shops. Important as the light set ages. My previous niterider lasted 10 years. Who knows how long LM is going to make and stock Stella parts.
> ...


Interesting. One of my co-workers had his Stella refuse to turn all the way off, both the emitter and the button backlight. It happened after it sat out in a rainstorm for an evening.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

just picked up a CygoLite 200 tonight. Stoked. I have a feeling the Stella ain't gonna be getting much use now


----------

